# Moving to new apartment



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to move from one apartment to another in Dubai and need to transport some furniture and other stuff.

Could you please advise me any moving companies you've dealt with? 



Thanks in advance...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

What i've always done is get a man with a van. for about 500aed 3 or 4 guys will come, badly wrap up your stuff, and take it to your new place. Can't go wrong really. Ask your security gaurd downstairs, they will generally have some contacts.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> What i've always done is get a man with a van. for about 500aed 3 or 4 guys will come, *badly wrap up your stuff*, and take it to your new place. Can't go wrong really. Ask your security gaurd downstairs, they will generally have some contacts.


 Sounds a tad disconcerting. Would a huge tip work?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess for 500aed what do you expect? Key would be to pack your own stuff of any value...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I guess for 500aed what do you expect? Key would be to pack your own stuff of any value...


Agreed


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

right,

I've checked a couple of companies: DubaiMovers and MoveOne
moveone offered more or less acceptable price.
they claim that all the stuff will be packed in bubble wraps.

tomorrow shall see how good are they...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

aak said:


> right,
> 
> I've checked a couple of companies: DubaiMovers and MoveOne
> moveone offered more or less acceptable price.
> ...


Good to know as I shall be moving soon - thanks.

Keep us posted on how the move went and good luck


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks, will stay in touch


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used Easy Truck when I moved. They charged AED 495 per half truck but I have to pack all my stuff myself. They typically wrapped the fragile stuff in a 'big blanket'. Paid extra to have some stuff bubble wrapped but all in all, was happy with the service and everything got to my new apartment in one piece.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I used Easy Truck when I moved. They charged AED 495 per half truck but I have to pack all my stuff myself. They typically wrapped the fragile stuff in a 'big blanket'. Paid extra to have some stuff bubble wrapped but all in all, was happy with the service and everything got to my new apartment in one piece.


Thanks, have made a note of that one too


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

Yesterday we moved into new apartment.

I'm very content with moveone. 
There was only one issue - they were late for about an hour.

But the rest was very good: they disassembled furniture, wrapped everything into paper and bubble wraps, packed all the stuff into boxes. After arrival they unpacked everything, assembled furniture. One guy even arranged the books on the shelves on his own way 

not bad, though it took the whole day

cheers


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

aak said:


> Yesterday we moved into new apartment.
> 
> I'm very content with moveone.
> There was only one issue - they were late for about an hour.
> ...




Thanks for the feedback. Glad it all went smoothly :clap2:


----------

